# ZFS - What do I enter for "Built-in kernel command line"?

## dman777

I have a GPT partition table. I am using UEFI bios. My rootfs is ZFS and Solaris root partition type. I need to set my kernel to handle EFI. 

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/EFI_stub_kernel

```
UEFI does not pass kernel parameters to the kernel during normal boot, so you need to hardcode them via CONFIG_CMDLINE. Example for the root partition on /dev/sda2:

 [Collapse] Kernel configurationEnable built-in kernel parameters

Processor type and features  --->

    [*] Built-in kernel command line

    (root=/dev/sda2)
```

My ZFS is rpool/ROOT/roots. What would I enter for the Built-in kernel command line?

----------

## youvegotmoxie

As far as I understand, CONFIG_CMDLINE is for embedded systems or systems without bootloaders, grub/lilo should pass the necessary arguments to the kernel.

----------

